# مخاطر الكهرباء الاستاتيكية - كتاب كامل يتناول كافة جوانب الموضوع



## مهندس المحبة (5 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
مخاطر الكهرباء الاستاتيكية - كتاب كامل يتناول كافة جوانب الموضوع ومدعم ببعض الحالات الفعلية التي وقعت بالصناعة وشرح كامل لها مع اساليب الوقاية من مخاطر الكهرباء الاستاتيكية.
http://www.4shared.com/file/84513467/c67f30c7/Electrostatic_Hazardspdf.html

أرجو الرد والدعاء ....

أرجو منكم أضافة تقييم وذلك بالضغط على الأيكونة بجوار المشاركة


----------



## الشاطر الأول (5 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووور على الموضوع ...........


----------



## مهندس المحبة (27 فبراير 2009)

شكرا وهلا فيك .......


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور أخي مهندس المحبة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 أغسطس 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أخي غسان ومنور القسم بطلعتك البهية ...


----------



## المهندس-13 (3 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmed48 (5 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي 
مشكووووووووووووووووووور ياغالي 
تحياتي


----------



## hanae90 (5 أغسطس 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## hanae90 (5 أغسطس 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## hanae90 (5 أغسطس 2012)

thnkssssssyouuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## hanae90 (5 أغسطس 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## hanae90 (5 أغسطس 2012)

thnksyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## hanae90 (5 أغسطس 2012)

mercibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## hanae90 (5 أغسطس 2012)

thnksyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## hanae90 (5 أغسطس 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## hanae90 (5 أغسطس 2012)

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## hanae90 (5 أغسطس 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## hanae90 (5 أغسطس 2012)

thnkasyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## hanae90 (5 أغسطس 2012)

merciiiibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## اشرف عاشور محمود (16 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس-13 (20 أبريل 2013)

وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء
اتمنى تنزيل كتاب عن اللوحات الرئيسية ومحتواها في المشاريع الهندسية
وأيضا كتاب عن متابعة المشاريع التعليمية للمهندس الكهربائي

سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله العظيـم


----------

